# Stock Ride Height



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can anyone help me? I just need the stock ride height dimensions for a 64 GTO. I have heard several ways to take this measurement. A suspension mfr. indicates to measure back from the frt wheel center 31", then rocker to ground. Forward from the rear wheel center 23", then rocker to ground. I heard a different way here. I am really freakin confused!


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

GTOKID64
I have attached information about ride height from the GTO Restoration Guide. This is listed as '66-'67 but nothing is shown for a '64
Hope this helps.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Ride Height*

Thanks Miami!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's the same for '64 and '65. The alignment specs are the same, too. Same frame and suspension '64-'67.


----------

